# What Scripture passage is this referencing?



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 27, 2008)

I am trying to find this in Scripture and it is eluding me. Anyone have an idea?
The following from a sermon by Robert Baillie, "The unbelieving Prince in Samaria may see the plenty, but be crushed, before he tastes thereof"


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 27, 2008)

Referencing 1 Kings 20 maybe?


----------



## louis_jp (Aug 27, 2008)

2 Kings 7:19-20: He was literally crushed.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 27, 2008)

My best guess would be 2 Kings 7:16


> Then the people went out and plundered the camp of the Syrians. So a seah of fine flour was sold for a shekel, and two seahs of barley for a shekel, according to the word of the LORD. 17Now the king had appointed(I) the captain on whose hand he leaned to have charge of the gate. And the people trampled him in the gate, so that he died, as the man of God had said when the king came down to him. 18For when the man of God had said to the king, "Two seahs of barley shall be sold for a shekel, and a seah of fine flour for a shekel, about this time tomorrow in the gate of Samaria," 19 the captain had answered the man of God, "If the LORD himself should make windows in heaven, could such a thing be?" And he had said, "You shall see it with your own eyes, but you shall not eat of it." 20And so it happened to him, for the people trampled him in the gate and he died.


 ESV




> 16And the people went out, and spoiled the tents of the Syrians. So a measure of fine flour was sold for a shekel, and two measures of barley for a shekel, according to the word of the LORD.
> 
> 17And the king appointed the lord on whose hand he leaned to have the charge of the gate: and the people trode upon him in the gate, and he died, as the man of God had said, who spake when the king came down to him.
> 
> ...


 KJV


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys; 2 kings 7 is surely it.


----------

